# How To Get A Hot Gril You Have Class With



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

*Step 1: * On the first day of class, sit in the back of class so you can see everyone. Arrive 10 minutes early to ensure you sit in the back.

*Step 2: * Get out a piece of paper. As the teacher is taking roll, write down the names of all the hot grils in the class. This is easy since all the hot grils will say "here" when their name is called. Alternatively, if the names of the students in your class are posted online, use this. If there are no hot grils in the class, bang your head against the wall.

*Step 3: * After class, do a Facebook search on all the hot grils in your class. The reason you're doing this is because you're trying to determine whether this gril is single or not. You don't want to waste your time on hot grils who have boyfriends.

*Step 4:* Wait until the third day of class. On the third day of class, sit by the hot gril who you know is single because you looked her up on Facebook. You don't have to talk to her that day but if you choose not to, then you have to talk to her the next time you two are in class.

*Step 5: * Now that you've chosen a gril to sit by, the next step is to strike up a conversation with her. Do this 5 minutes before class. Your opener should preferebly have something to do with the class. An easy one is to ask her about an upcoming assignment, or about upcoming homework. Once you've broken the ice, continue to talk to her and act interested until the start of class.

After class, talk to her again. This is when you ask for her name, and then you "i'm (your name) nice to meet you" Now you've made an impression on her.

*Step 6:* Continue to talk to her before and after class for the next couple of weeks. Try to find places in the school where she might be hanging out before class. For instance, if she sits in the lunchroom between classes you can talk to her there.

*Step 7:* After about a couple of weeks of talking to her, ask for her number or snapchat. Text her on the weekends. Ask her if she wants to get together at the school to study for an upcoming test.

*Step 8:* After you two have been talking for a month or two, ask her out on a date. If she says yes, then great! If she says no, don't take it personally. Just because you get rejected by a hot gril in class doesn't mean it has to be awkward.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I always wondered how every guy in school got a gf. Thanks to you now I know 🙂.


----------



## Salvatruch0 (Oct 19, 2017)

I actually did *Step 5* once, didn´t follow the first steps. Just happened to sit next to her.

I asked this gril how she solved a math problem, she told me that she just looked up the answer at the end of the book...

I didn´t really know what to say to that  ....


----------



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

Entrensik said:


> I always wondered how every guy in school got a gf. Thanks to you now I know &#128578;.


Go fourth with this new information young padawan, get urself a hot gril. Next semester, try it out.

May the force be with you!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think it takes a special kind of charcoal to make your gril really hot.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going on a first date with a hot girl from one of my classes in 30 minutes. In fact i should probably leave now. You should have put that as an option. BOOOOOO YAAAAAH! 

-i realize the hypocrisy from my earlier thread, i am just merely stating an accomplishment in a very excited way.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

naes said:


> BOOOOOO YAAAAAH!


 Are you OK?


----------



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

Trust me guys, if you use this formula, you will definitely be meeting grils in your class. She may not turn into a romantic prospect, but she could be a friend or even just a study partner. There's nothing wrong with having a female friend. 

You may not be dating the first gril that you're interested in at class, she could not be interested. You may not be dating the second gril either, she could be completely interested in talking to you. 

But as long as you're putting in effort to try and talk to a hot gril you like, not hesitating, and you don't take too long to ask her out, eventually a gril is going to say yes. I guarantee it. 



You can definitely find someone in school.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Typos as clickbait. Clever.


----------



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

doe deer said:


>


No hot gril porn in my threads plz


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

doe deer said:


>


I was scrolling down to get to the reply box so I could post exactly that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


>


opcorn


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Ask the teacher if you can throw a class BBQ. 

Go to hardware store to shop for gril and buy it. 

Roll it into the classroom.

Propane is better because you do not want to stain up the classroom walls with charcoal.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why are women with boyfriends off limits? Couples break up all the time.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah there is this one hot grill in class, they call her Mrs. Robinson. She makes my pee pee feel funny.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I like grils with gold in their girl.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Are you OK?


Are you?


----------



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

naes said:


> Are you?


Howd the date go young padawan?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Throwaway157728 said:


> Howd the date go young padawan?


It was funny and awkward, but all in all i felt like it went well. Thank you for asking master. Oh and i promise this time it won't be like when i killed padme and turned into one of the most powerful sith to ever rule the galaxy.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't forget to call her each day and just breathe heavily into your phone when she answers, people love that


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Will this work on the ugly gril I have class with? I'm counting on your advice because it's been a day since I got laid and I'm figuratively dying of sexual frustration.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

How to grill a date


----------



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> Will this work on the ugly gril I have class with? I'm counting on your advice because it's been a day since I got laid and I'm figuratively dying of sexual frustration.


Find out if she's a straight gril, lesbian gril, or bi gril. You do this by talking to her, and cutting straight to the chase by asking her out.

The great news for you is that grils are more likely to be bisexual, and they're also more fluid with their sexuality and this is straight up facts. Around 1 in 10 grils have had sexual contact with another gril.

Men on the other hand are usually either 100% straight or 100% gay. For most straight men, the thought of even having sex with another man is absolutely gross.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Red October said:


> Don't forget to call her each day and just breathe heavily into your phone when she answers, people love that


It didn't work too well when i was Darth Vader. I'm trying to learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

This thread got me hungry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The gril with the dragon tattoo


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> opcorn





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> opcorn


opcorn


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> opcorn


opcorn


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> I was scrolling down to get to the reply box so I could post exactly that.


you need to be quicker next time


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

doe deer said:


> you need to be quicker next time


Probably the first and last time a woman is ever going to say that to me.

Not for sexual reasons, people just don't speak to me.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> Probably the first and last time a woman is ever going to say that to me.
> 
> *Not for sexual reasons*, people just don't speak to me.


sure


----------



## Molang (Apr 8, 2017)

Prefer my grils gas powered


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Throwaway157728 said:


> Find out if she's a straight gril, lesbian gril, or bi gril. You do this by talking to her, and cutting straight to the chase by asking her out.
> 
> The great news for you is that grils are more likely to be bisexual, and they're also more fluid with their sexuality and this is straight up facts. Around 1 in 10 grils have had sexual contact with another gril.
> 
> Men on the other hand are usually either 100% straight or 100% gay. For most straight men, the thought of even having sex with another man is absolutely gross.


Naw man, you wanna take it easy with grils, let them warm up to _you_. Pretend u got a hot tamale on your plate N make em jealous. You dont know if their taken and u def dont want to make it awkward by going in for the kill. U neddto like, think abojt it a lil. Know what im mena.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Argos - plenty there plus same day delivery


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You have to build Le Grill. Build it and they will come.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> The gril with the dragon tattoo


Yep totally thought this was about "BBQ Class"

Turtles can get you a hot gril:










Sharks too!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@HiddenFathoms
Dammit everyone has a hot gril but me.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

This is the greatest advice iv'e ever read! Thank you kind sir!

You da real M V P!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, the previous two posts, combined with the trite thread content, ain't suspicious at all. :roll

You got a hot gril yet, OP? Oops, I'm sorry, I mean, previous poster...?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Thread has been inactive for a while. Stop breathing air into it's lungs. :lol


----------

